# What are the chances of seeing a heartbeat after 6wk 3 days?



## sw311 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, I went for my 6wk 3 days scan last Weds after my BFP with ivf (so we know dates). There was no heartbeat detected but my other measurements were GSac - 13.7mm Yolk sac - 3.5mm and CRL 3.1mm.  They said that it may have implanted a little late but not to hold onto too much hope when I go back at 7 wk 3 days...

I have read that it's still possible to get a heartbeat until the CRL is 4mm + but I realise my dates are quite far along and normally a heartbeat should be seen by now. 

I am getting more and more symptoms as the week progresses but realise this doesn't necessarily mean anything either.

Any help would be really appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Sw. 

I wasn't sure how to answer you as I know of stories where heartbeats were seen at this stage and also the opposite , where they weren't but when went back later and a heartbeat was found. 


So I did a bit of investigating and found this. 

Current guidelines issued by the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists state that a miscarriage may be diagnosed if an ultrasound scan inside the vagina identifies an empty gestational sac with a mean diameter of 20mm or more, or an embryo with no detectable heartbeat with a crown-rump length of 6mm or more. An empty gestational sac of less than 20mm is defined as an intrauterine pregnancy of uncertain viability, and a repeat scan at a minimum interval of one week is advised, although the criteria used to define miscarriage at the repeat scan is not defined. This guidance is based on expert opinion.

Hope this helps. Excuse the clinical language! 


Kaz xxx


----------

